# Hello there



## rosenkrieger (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, my name is Chase, and I have an invert addiction.  Anyway, I currently own 4 tarantulas, and 11 species/colonies of roaches. I've kept a few mantids that I'd caught outside, but I'd like to get into some of the cooler looking species. I'll be in the market for a spiny flower mantis or two in a couple weeks after I finish cleaning and re-arranging my room.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, I know YOU!

Awesome to see you finally made it to Mantidforum!

What mantis species have you raised in the past?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Chase welcome to the forum, from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Chase! Welcome, and glad to have you here.


----------



## Frack (Nov 15, 2008)

HI, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome. Glad to have ya.


----------

